

Swipe 1.0, a lightweight mobile web slider - bradbirdsall
http://bradbirdsall.com/post/10687800055/swipe-1-0-a-lightweight-mobile-slider

======
apas
This is SO awesome. Feels like native. Well done, terrific job.

~~~
bradbirdsall
Thanks a lot man! Can't wait to see how people use/improve it.

